
Ernest Hemingway: The Art of Talented Writing - DiabloD3
https://betterhumans.coach.me/ernest-hemingway-the-art-of-talented-writing-f931b8074c13
======
SixSigma
Coincidentally I use the Hemingway App to de-complexify my academic writing.
My work is in the top 1% of my cohort.

[http://www.hemingwayapp.com/](http://www.hemingwayapp.com/)

Orwell also has some great things to say on the subject.

[http://www.orwell.ru/library/essays/politics/english/e_polit...](http://www.orwell.ru/library/essays/politics/english/e_polit/)

His six rules are :

* Never use a metaphor, simile, or other figure of speech which you are used to seeing in print.

* Never use a long word where a short one will do

* If it is possible to cut a word out, always cut it out.

* Never use the passive where you can use the active.

* Never use a foreign phrase, a scientific word, or a jargon word if you can think of an everyday English equivalent.

* Break any of these rules sooner than say anything outright barbarous.

The only downside is now when I'm reading other people's academic papers I
have to work harder to stop thinking about the writing style rather than the
content.

